# Best Air Rifle For Long Range Shooting? (about 40-100 yards)



## acer_117

Need help to buy,


----------



## Gunny

I would look at the RWS line. I own a Diana and I love it. I do not own the most powerful model, ( I have the mod. 45). She shoots at 1000 fps. but 100 yards with an air rifle is stretching it a bit. Figure a 22 LR shoots around 1200 fps, and a 100 yard shot is difficult with that. There may be sompthing out there that can do it, but I have yot to see it.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## Ambush Hunter

First of all, how do you define "best"?

Second, what is your budget?

Third, what powerplant?

Fourth, what is your main application?

Fifth, what caliber?

It would be nice to know at least that to give you an answer... your ? is too vague.

P.S. There are plenty of air rifles capable of shooting MOA targets at 100+yards. NONE of them shoot at 1000+ FPS, however. You don't need that in an airgun. A good rimfire+Match ammo is 150+ yards weapon...


----------



## darkgael

> There are plenty of air rifles capable of shooting MOA targets at 100+yards.


How about a list of them? There may well be some but I'm skeptical about "plenty". Some of the high end PCP and Field Target guns like the Evanix and Air Arms guns maybe?
The big issue about 100 yard airgun shooting is wind. Those little pellets don't buck wind well at all. 
Pete


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Evanix and Air Arms are NOT FT guns simply because these are not regulated. Although some use AA S-410 for both FT and Hunting, great rifle. Moreover, Evanix was never a "high end" gun.

*Daystate* Air Wolf is MOA capable at 100 yards.

*Styer* rifles

*Theoben*

*AA S-410*. Jim Chapman (I wonder if you even know him) was nailing prairie dogs in West Texas with this gun out to 120 yards. And we are talking about 1" kill zones, eh?!

*Weihrauch 100*

Heck, even my modified .25 Condor was nailing 1.25" targets at that range.

Thats plenty don't you think? I also witnessed a spring-piston class RWS54 scoring a perfect 1" kill at 100 yards on one the matches.

_Questions_?


----------



## darkgael

Ambush:
Thanks for the info. 
I got the impression from your reply that you thought that I was being a smart-*** by asking the question. If so, sorry that you felt that way. I was not. It was an honest question based on honest interest. You supplied the info. Again, thanks

And, no, I never heard of Jim Chapman. But school me a bit more...tell me about him.
About Evanix - you may have way deeper pockets than I but air rifles that run $600 and up are high end for me. 
The Air Arms - I don't shoot FT - are described at Pyramyd Air as FT guns. Here's an example - http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model ... el_id=1404.
I was just going by what I read. 
Ballistics - I was going by my experience with light bullets (.22/.223) in the wind at prone matches. 
I am surprised at the accuracy that you are getting. Remarkable.
That Daystate is a beauty....and pricey.
Pete


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Oh, no problem Pete. Like I told others that it is all too easy to misinterpret printed words...

Anyway, pyramydair are not run by airgunners. But they sure have some good articles about airguns and their accuracy. If they say this is a FT gun, then let it be. But like I said, some use S-410 in PCP competitions.

No, I don't have deep pockets...never really cared about being rich  
But airgunning is my only hobby and I do it for almost 15 years now. I have seen and shot virtually every gun there is :sniper: not to mention my own collection of high precision air rifles that I shoot almost daily.

Jim Chapman is a long time airgun hunter who is also writing articles and reviews on certain guns. His and others African Safaris with custom built big bore airguns will blow your mind.

Indeed, accuracy of modern high quality, high precision airguns are outstanding. On a good calm day, some of them can match ANY competition grade rimfire.

Some say, a 100 yards MOA shot with an airgun is like a 1000 yard shot on a human size target with a centerfire. While comparison is unfair, there is some truth to this. Airgun ballistics is a whole another science. Everything is magnified 100 times, from physical weather characteristics and hardware, to the human factor itself. And while the US is one of the greatest firearm makers, none of the American airgun companies come even close to the quality of German and British airguns.

I also wonder where is this guy who started this thread. Hate when this happens :eyeroll:

Thanks, Pete.


----------



## darkgael

Ambush - was thinking about your Condor. See the new thread about alternate pellets.
Pete


----------

